# CPP and EI claim for workpermit



## Ratskumar (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello Expats,

I am working in Canada using workpermit.I could see the CPP and EI is deducted from salary every month.By any chance any one know whether the CPP and EI are claimable while leaving canada?.If someone claimed before,please let me know the procedure.For PR and Citizens the benefits are clear but wondering how it works for workpermit holders.Thanks

Regards
Rathish


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

EI: you need to reside in Canada in order to collect, as you will have to be willing and able to accept any suitable job offer. And you can't because you are not residing in Canada and are not able to accept any job offer because you are not allowed to work in Canada anymore.
Canadians and Permanent Residents who are on EI will not get EI benefit paid while they are traveling out of the country. Even out of the province can be a problem! (unless it's for a job interview that they are traveling)

Don't know about CPP.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I think the OP is asking whether he can get those monies back when he leaves Canada (ie. like a tourist getting their GST back after they leave).


----------

